#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Embed Excel functions into Outlook form template

## kanep

Hi all 

I'm creating a number of Outlook forms (1st step to e-form transition)! and would like to insert a few calculations into the form, adding time values together to calculate TOIL.
Looking around the web there's an option to open excel functions using the control toolbox, but I'm unable to find this function on my PC, other values are there but nothing which indicates Excel.

Is this the only way or is there an alternative which I haven't come across?

Thanks in advance

----------

